

Can you become a Creature of New Habits? - gopalakrishnans
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/05/04/business/04unbox.html?ex=1367553600&en=e1243d427937195c&ei=5124&partner=permalink&exprod=permalink

======
whacked_new
This is why learning a new programming language is good. As is learning
anything that forces a different way of doing things.

Interesting that the article mentions changing "which thumb is up." When I was
a kid a decided to switch from right thumb up to left, and now it's the only
way I do it, and the opposite feels awkward. So on many lateral dominance
tests I show up as left-handed, but I'm fully right-handed.

I also never knew "kaizen" was so much of a technique than a word that just
means "improve for the better," nor do I recall it being used specifically as
a name of a technique. Not so sure if the article really had to introduce a
foreign language to seem more mystical: this is age old wisdom.

